# Good scrollsawn puzzle video



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a video about cutting out scrollsawn puzzles.

It's long (1:41) but you can skip around until you find something interesting, and the actors are definitely amateurs, and I'm pretty sure the sound guy and the cameraman were hired from the junior high's AV club, but if you can get past that you will find that the info is excellent.

It is a bunch of scrollsawers who made puzzles (shown and described at the beginning) and they each get up and demonstrate the techniques they used. At the 35 minute mark a guy gets up and free-hands a perfect looking jigsaw puzzle at warp speed which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I watched the parts I was interested in but couldn't sit through the whole thing.
you are right about the sound guy/camera man,Gwinnett Woodworkers make very informative videos if you can look past their amateurish editing/sound/camera abilities,you also have to be really patient or keep clicking forward to get to the meat and potatoes of the video.
Vinnie linked their scroll saw maintenance video recently and that was probably done with the same camera /sound/AV experts as the above:


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, that one is actually a little easier to watch.


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

JustJoe, Do you make jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Not yet, I just got a scrollsaw last month and am still learning the basics.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually I thought the video was quite interesting despite the quality. I picked up several good tips especially the last one on getting your table to 90 deg.
MIKE


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

justJoe..What make scroll saw do you have?


----------

